# Miniature Horse trailers...really wanting to get one!



## roxy's_mom (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! I currently have a two horse bumper pull that I use for hauling but I can only haul two of my minis to a show due to not having mini dividers for my trailer. I did find my perfect trailer (doesn't have dividers though) but its way outside my price range for right now. So I'm asking for some trailer help/ideas from my forum friends.

If you have any pictures of your trailers inside and out I'd really like to see them and if you know or have the dimensions of the inside/outside of your trailers that would be a big help too! I really appreciate all your help with my trailer craziness. If you have anything else that would help me or someone else out in a mini trailer purchase please feel free to add that too!! I hope to one day have my perfect mini trailer so I can take all my show horses with me to shows.

Thanks again!

Becky M.


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2011)

We have two mini trailers and love them both.

Our bumper pull is 8' long, 5' tall, and 5' wide. It has a tack compartment in the front that a horse can ride in, and two easily can ride in the back. With the divider removed, then 4 minis can easily ride. It has a top rack for hay or carts. One of the bolts on the thing to hold a spare tire is bent and I haven't taken it to get fixed (sure it wouldn't be that hard) but of course always have a spare either in the trailer or in the bed of the truck. It is a 1994, but doesn't look it as it's always kept under a roof. It was made by Big Valley.

Our gooseneck trailer is 14' long, 6' tall, and 6' wide. It has 5 standing stalls for minis that are each 2' x 6'. The door to the dressing room (fully matted) swings and if need be, minis could ride there, too. The dressing room is 4' x 6' with lots of storage room in the gooseneck portion. It has a rack on top for hay or carts. The windows in it drop down to bars, it has ties inside and out, and is well lighted inside with convenience lights outside, and a drop down ramp. It was made by Wrangler who sadly is no longer in business. They also did the logo customization for me. I love this trailer so much, I swear I thought of sleeping in it when we first got it!!!































​


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2011 Calico, 14' stock bumper pull and I love it. It only weighs 1925lbs so I can pull it very easily with my v8 Ford Explorer. It has a large rear door, or you can slide only half if it open. There is also an escape door in the area I use as a stud stall. I had dividers added. One in the front that goes floor to ceiling so I can stack tack trunks up there. Then the next divider is the stud stall and the next leaves room for a box stall in the very back. Without tack I can haul 4+ horses, with no dividers, I can safely haul about 7 or 8.

I also use it for hay. I can get 50 square bales, about 65lbs each, in it. With the dividers removed.

Before my divorce, I pulled a 43' gooseneck with midtack and full LQ. It required a one ton dually deisel with a cummins engine and air brake to pull it. Never again! Too much hassle. People ask me if I miss it...no way!

Good luck in your search.

Oh, btw, I only paid $3350 for my current trailer. Beats $80,000 plus the truck ANY day!lol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2011)

I love our new trailer its a 2003 Hart 5 horse bumper pull with room for our carts inside or on the roof rack. it's 5'8" tall inside has a rear and side ramp and dressingroom where the previous owner also carried a horse. We've gotten it all cleaned up and added lettering since these pictures were taken and I love it. I'm not sure of any other demensions have to ask my husband tomorrow and add them, but it's smaller than our gooseneck 2 horse sundowner that we could only carry 2 horses in.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies for taking the time to post pics of your trailers - very nice trailers by the way! The insides look just like what I'm wanting to have in my future trailer. From what I've been finding, I'm liking the look/style of the Calico and Hawk brand trailers - both seem to be the only dealers that have trailers suited for minis.

If anyone else has pictures or info on their mini trailers please feel free to add to this. I'm hoping I get more ideas or even find the trailer I'm looking for or that this helps more newbie mini owners with their trailer search!

Thanks again!

Becky M.


----------



## Skylight_minis (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my mini stock trailer. Its 12 ft long. it has one divider so you can have just tack up front or could put a couple of minis up front and some in the back or can open the gate and use the whole trailer. One of these days I'm going to see how many minis i can get in it just for fun. So far i've hauled 4 with plenty of room for more. I got it from Macon custom trailers in GA. This is what it looked like prior to the tree falling on it a few months after i bought it.



Its still useable just not pretty any more... I never got the horse head or text on it that was just me messing around with paint program. Still have plans to get lettering on it after i remove a few dents in the roof... No didnt have it insured. It never crossed my mind that someone would insure a horse trailer. Course my luck probably wouldnt have covered a tree falling on it anyways.

Best part about my trailer is its only 1,500 lbs!!! I have a small ford ranger pickup so its perfect.


----------



## valshingle (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have a mini horse trailer. I use a full size one as I still have big horses and they need to be able to ride in it. The only recommendation I have is that you get one that you can stand upright in. I'm about 5'9" and I would hate to have to stoop over whenever I walked in it.

Good luck!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have any photos of ours, but we added 3 dividers (custom made metal) to our Sundowner Warmblood size 2 horse bumper pull trailer with dressing room. If you look or advertise on the Saleboard you can find people who make the dividers. Then we just drilled the holes that were needed in the sides and in the floor. Our dividers remove and can also be used with or without a center divider so we can carry 1 or 2 big horses, 1 big horse and 2 minis (slant loaded), or up to 4 minis with dividers across the width. With 4 minis we can still carry a show cart, hay and shavings in the manger area. Remove the dividers and we can carry a mare and foal loose in a "box" stall. Plus all our show stuff in the dressing room.


----------



## Becky (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a CM 3 horse slant load gooseneck trailer retro fitted with miniature dividers so it is now an 8 horse miniature trailer. I can haul up to 10 horses in it.

My favorite trailer, however, is my little Calico bumper pull 3 horse slant load. The trailer is 5 X 8 and about 4 1/2' tall. While I pull it with my Ford f 250 diesel, it could easily be pulled by a small SUV. While it's lightweight, it still has enough weight so that it doesn't bounce around (one of the drawbacks of converted utility trailers). Tandem axle, electric brakes. I pull it more than my big trailer if I'm not going to a horse show. It's the perfect trailer for hauling one or two horses.


----------



## Skylight_minis (Oct 21, 2011)

valshingle said:


> I don't have a mini horse trailer. I use a full size one as I still have big horses and they need to be able to ride in it. The only recommendation I have is that you get one that you can stand upright in. I'm about 5'9" and I would hate to have to stoop over whenever I walked in it.
> 
> Good luck!



I am also 5'9. I had a fullsized 2 horse trailer and thought boy i'd never get in and out of a mini trailer. Even in a fullsized trailer i found that i have a tendencey to duck any how even though i had plenty of head room. I bought my trailer this year is 5 ft tall on the inside. I havent hit my head yet. I thought it would be horrible to get in and out of but its really not that bad. They did have a trailer that was 5'6 inside but i didnt see paying the higher price just for 6 inches. there's one thing i dont like about my trailer. ITs really tounge heavy with the way they have it balanced it sits heavier on my truck than the 2,000lb 2 horse trailer but my truck for sure has an easier time pulling it and it doesnt sway on the interstate. I think it sits higher off the ground making for quite a jump for the minis. If i could improve my trailer i'd move the axels just a tad bit forward and the back gate would be a ramp. Other than that my trailer is perfect.


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 21, 2011)

Skylight_minis said:


> 1319201213[/url]' post='1419859']I am also 5'9. I had a fullsized 2 horse trailer and thought boy i'd never get in and out of a mini trailer. Even in a fullsized trailer i found that i have a tendencey to duck any how even though i had plenty of head room. I bought my trailer this year is 5 ft tall on the inside. I havent hit my head yet. I thought it would be horrible to get in and out of but its really not that bad. They did have a trailer that was 5'6 inside but i didnt see paying the higher price just for 6 inches. there's one thing i dont like about my trailer. ITs really tounge heavy with the way they have it balanced it sits heavier on my truck than the 2,000lb 2 horse trailer but my truck for sure has an easier time pulling it and it doesnt sway on the interstate. I think it sits higher off the ground making for quite a jump for the minis. If i could improve my trailer i'd move the axels just a tad bit forward and the back gate would be a ramp. Other than that my trailer is perfect.


Brand? Pics?


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 21, 2011)

Skylight minis, I have a ford ranger edge, 4x4 would that pull your mini trailer? I would love to get a trailer but wasn't sure my truck would be adequate.


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 21, 2011)

I want to know where to get my logo made into a thing to put on my trailer... like Jill's...





Here's mine. I bought it from a friend, who bought it from it's original owner, who had it custom made. It hauls 6 minis, three in front that face back, and three in back that face front. There is an "aisle" in between the front and back, with doors on each side of the "aisle". The "front" part where their heads go, the tops of the stalls open. The three stalls in the front of the trailer, have a door at the horse's butt that is one peice. The back three stalls don't have a back door, two have a chain with padding on it, I need to get a third chain for the middle. The ramp, when up, holds them in anyhow. There is also a top half door on the back of the trailer that opens and clips up, I usually leave that alone. Then for the front of the trailer, there is a side ramp for the front stalls, and on the other side a human door. There is a lot of space up there, the "tack room" and it had a shelf and several halter hooks. Also has halter hooks above the front stalls. I LOVE my trailer



Oh, and has two "ramps" to put carts on the roof, a ladder to get up there, and each stall has a vent above it that opens, and all the windows open (although I've never opened the front window, but I do open te four side windows).

Hmmm I can't find the pics I took when I got it... so here are some that happen to have it in them.

The doors to the "aisle" are open. The ladder is partially in the photo on the far right. Ramp to back stalls is open, far left.






Well that's all I can find, darn! If I come across the others, I will post them here...


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for posting pics and tell me about your trailers. This is really helping me out with knowing what I'm wanting/needing for my next trailer or what I can do with my current trailer. Please keep posting pics and info if you have anything to add! I'm sure this is also helping others out in their search for their "perfect" mini trailer!

Becky M.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a custom built eclipse miniature horse trailer. I love my trailer, but I do not reccomend the manufacturer. They have horrible customer service, I wasn't able to use my trailer for the first month I had it due to them doing my title papers wrong then refusing to fix them, and there were a few goof ups on my trailer that I ended up having to have fixed out of my own pocket, eclipse just wouldnt answer my phone calls or emails after they had my money. My trailer also took twice as long to build as I was quoted. If you find an eclipse mini trailer for sale, I wouldn't rule it out if buying it second hand, just look over it good. Structurally mine was fine, but there was sharp metal and such that had to be fixed. I certainly wouldn't give that company my money again, and know quite a few other people who bought big horse trailers and had the same issues.


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm taking 6 to a show Sunday with the camera handy, so I will take pics of mine then I suppose, that way if I don't figure out where the other pics are, no big deal


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2011)

CheyAut said:


> I want to know where to get my logo made into a thing to put on my trailer... like Jill's...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! I sent the logo image to the company that custom built our trailer and they had it put on for me. I'm not sure how they do it but think a car body or painting shop can easily do it. The logo itself was made for me by Janine at Trinity Graphics and I use it on all kinds of horse stuff


----------



## Skylight_minis (Oct 23, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> Skylight minis, I have a ford ranger edge, 4x4 would that pull your mini trailer? I would love to get a trailer but wasn't sure my truck would be adequate.



Most definatly. My mini trailer only weighs 1,500lbs and since its not as tall as a full sized trailer it doesnt have the wind drag.


----------



## Skylight_minis (Oct 23, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Brand? Pics?



Its a Bee horse trailer but has K & K trailers on it. There a seller in Macon GA. You can find the ads on horse clicks if you just do a search for miniature horse stock trailer Macon. It comes right up.. He has a couple different types but can have one made for you. Galvanneal Exterior Metal Resists Rust. It will still rust if its scratched but this material is suppose to be more resistant that just regular metal. The floors of the trailer are guarrenteed for life. The trailer comes with mats and a spair tire.

They are around 4,000.


----------



## wwminis (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a couple pix of our little trailer!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 23, 2011)

Winger Trailer Sales in Troutville VA has Adam trailer company make them. They have some sort of ties with the Adam trailer fabrication facility in VA. I believe they told me they were partners in the company early on. Anyhow, I sold my mini stock trailer that I purchased from them and purchased a 16ft full size like it (was happy with the service and the price so I was a repeat customer). Even if you google them and they don't have any in stock, they can have it made to your specs. There are photos on my sales page of the one I sold. It was 5ft tall, about 5ft across, 10ft long, two rear swing doors, escape door on the side, and a full devider in the center (devided the fron and back). I was very happy with it, but alas... got out of breeding, kept my two favorites and I don't think my new Gypsy Vanner would have wanted to travel laying dowm


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 23, 2011)

WWMinis, what brand of trailer? Details please....


----------



## sdust (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is my new miniature horse trailer and I love it. It is a 2 horse G&F 1996 model. I will try to get inside pictures as well. I carry one 33.5" mini and a Nigerian dwarf goat. My husband made an enclosure in one of the stalls for the little goat. He also made a cart carrier on the back. More pictures to come it anyone would like to see.


----------

